# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Who's coming to NH in March?

## David Surette

Hey, folks,

  Anyone planning on coming to NH in March for the March Mandolin Fest? We've got a fresh crop of new teacher/performers this year, and are particularly psyched about having Mike Compton on hand. Anyway, it would be nice to meet some of you whom I haven't met before. All the best,

David Surette

----------


## draino

I'm trying to decide between this and the Mandolin Camp North.  I like the price and lower-key nature of the NH event, and am leaning in that direction.

----------


## R. Kane

At the risk of driving everyone else away, I'll venture an affirmative. 

As always, the dilemma is how to divide time among three instructors, all of whom I do not want to miss. Could be interesting to set up a "tapers corner", where recordings of each class could be shared (among those who are attending the MMF). Bring media!

David, are you sending out a CD this year?

----------


## David Surette

Yes, I will be sending out a CD and written materials very soon. We tried the CD last year, and it was a hit, so there's no going back!

David

----------


## tallmike

I'm planning on it again this year. Should be sending out the check shortly!

----------


## Salmon Falls Strings

I will definitely be at the Friday night concert at the Stone Church. Last year was a lot of fun. Still working out if I can make it to Concord. David, my fiance was wondering if Susie will be performing at the Friday night show?

----------


## David Surette

Yes, Susie will be at both the Friday and Saturday night shows. Should be a good time...

----------


## Mandobar

check sent...............

----------


## MartyCanary

I'll be there. This one is going to be great!!

----------


## Carleton Page

I will be there. How do I get the cd and written material?

----------


## draino

Regarding how to get materials:  I registered in late January and just received written materials by mail earlier this week and audio by email.

----------


## David Surette

Hey all,

  As soon as I get the names from the registrar at the school, I email the mp3 files and send the written tunes in the mail. Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions. Looking forward to it very much,

David

----------


## Adam Buchwald

ill be there on saturday. looking forward to it!

----------


## Patrick Madden

Is there a particular style and/or skill level that this is gaited to?
Where could I find ore information?
Thanks,

----------


## draino

http://www.ccmusicschool.org/weekendworkshops.php

----------


## MartyCanary

One week to go...  how's it going for you on learning the tunes?

----------

